Ask HN: Have you used nats.io in a project and what is your experience with it? - torvald
======
wallyqs
I'm one of the NATS maintainers though have been using the project for several
years. Most of the community is more active in the Slack channel:
[https://slack.nats.io/](https://slack.nats.io/)

